
Linux 5.1 has been released - yoshuaw
https://lwn.net/Articles/787534/rss
======
zzo38computer
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19836673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19836673)

Instead of pidfd_send_signal I would have wanted to have PIDFD_OFFSET, which
if you add a file descriptor (from a process's directory in /proc) to that
constant you can use it wherever a process ID is expected.

